# Grooming video



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a great video on how to groom a havanese. Thank you who ever made it.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Suzi. Very helpful.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Isn't it great?! If anyone is wondering, this video is made by Darlah and Nathan Potechin of Talemaker Havanese (they are also the ones who run the Havanese Breed Magazine).


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

That video is a keeper, thanks Suzi! I was relieved to see she had some knots. Now I don't feel like such a loser!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the way her Havanese just lets her go for it. She just gets the job done. It takes me three times that long.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*So very timely . . .*

I finished watching the video, my Coat Handler shampoo arrived from Amazon and was on the front steps - and :hurt:Rory needed what I'd only heard of and long dreaded; the Havanese butt bath.

The breeder had her on Pro Plan and I was transitioning her to Darwins raw diet. It had been going great so I cut back on the Pro Plan. And there it was - the big mess.

So off we went to the tub. She stood like a pro, didn't fidget in the least (I like to think she was appreciative) and it took a while but I got her 100% clean again.

Ironically she has a grooming appointment tomorrow at 9 for her bangs, nails, and pads. I was thinking about having her trimmed up in the behind to avoid this kind of thing, but there's a part of me that wants to keep her 'natural'.

If I have the groomer trim it up back there will it ruin her Havaneseness?

:bathbaby:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I trim Leo rear to help minimize bum baths! It doesn't eliminate all but really seems to help. As you can see in the picture, he is still fluffy just not as fluffy as he would be without trimming. Some groomers will trim really close and you get a bullseye look that I do not care for. I think you need to try to be as specific as possible in explaining what you want to the groomer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

With the right food you don't have that problem. Maybe just do it in tell your pup is used to the food.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. Very helpful.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*wow helpful video*



Suzi said:


> This is a great video on how to groom a havanese. Thank you who ever made it.


That IS a great video Thanks. Its an advertisement for a puppy cut for me at least. But very interesting. Appreciate the sharing.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this, Suzi, really helpful; Treasure looks SO like my Coton de Tulear, Tycho - it was strange watching someone else groom him!! And reassuring to know I've got some things right, and have a benchmark for how to do better. SO helpful. Tychy is relatively easy to bath except for hating his paws and face touched, but we are getting there. Cuba, my Havanese, at 10 months old, is less easy, but again, we are getting there, and this video will certainly help.


----------

